# Male cat biting male kitten neck



## merrin091 (Jun 11, 2011)

Howdy!  Just got registered and already lovin' the site!
I own a family of cats, the momma had her first litter and consisted of a male and a female namely, UJ (Ururao Jr.) and Pokey (Pokey & Gumby) after 7 months she had another litter consisting of again, a male and a female namely, Third (Ururao the third) and Grey (Because she's black and white). 
Now I have a question about UJ biting Third's neck, UJ is a year old and Third's seven months old. They are inseperable buddies, when it's raining Third would search for UJ and snuggle up to him for warmth and UJ would lick Third's head and sleep with him. They always play hide and seek and 'ambush'. They like sharing the same bowl, actually, they like to share everything! The other day I saw UJ sitting on top of Third like a mating position and had his teeth around Third's neck, Third doesn't look like he's hurt, he's just sitting there, and seem to not mind at all. That incident hasn't stopped UJ being the ultimate 'big brother' to Third. Since the mother left to another home UJ has taught Third how to hunt, so I'm really puzzled at the act of biting the neck. And no, they are not spayed, and I see no aggressive behavior.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forums firstly!

I'm having trouble understanding your post.

If you have any unfixed cats please get them fixed. There are too many moggies waiting in rescue for homes while people keep breeding their pets 

Why did you rehome the mother cat?


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I have have A tom that does the same thing with his brother. It is probably dominance rather than anything sexual.
See my thread.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/153336-my-cat-gay.html


----------



## merrin091 (Jun 11, 2011)

@Aurelia, I did not re home the mother, my friend cannot decide whether she wanted a cat or not so I helped out by letting her have my cat for a while before she buys a cat and find out she doesn't want a cat. The mother will be back next week. There's no problem with how my friend cares for her, if she has enough food or good space, its the desire, to have a cat.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd get the boys fixed as soon as possible, as when they do sexually mature they can become very territorial and start fighting. Neutering them would keep that loving brother relationship they have with each other.

However the standing over and bititng the neck is a dominance thing, Storm does it to Benji on a regular basis.

Ems xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi Merrin091 welcome to the forum.Have I got this right ,you have 4 kittens 1male,1 female from two separate litters from the same queen all unneutered living together.Next week that will increase to 5 with the return of the mother ,is she neutered.If I have got this right then I think you need to be getting your cats neutered and quickly.Cats will mate with brothers/sisters/mothers and the combination of potential inbreeding here is quite alarming.Please for your cats sakes get everyone neutered and let them be happy,contented pets.If I have got this wrong then I'm sorry,but it isnt clear from your post.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

neck biting between males is a sign of dominance and can quickly escalate to violence if one male does not back down

please, please get your cats neutered and spayed - it is unfair on the momma cat to keep having litters - especially in a world with literally millions of cats needing homes or living their entire lives as unloved ferals - often unhealthy and dying young

add into the mix that you have both genders - all from the same mother, there is going to be serious inbreeding which can lead to serious defects and mutated/sickly/stillborn kittens - distressing for you and for your kitty family - they would not understand why babies are born without paws or cleft pallets and starve to death as a baby (some of the worst case scenarios often found in feral colonies)

the boys can become *very* territorial when not neutered as they get older and start spraying - a horrible fluid that is *not* urine but instead a nasty oily substance that is difficult to clean and smells like raw sewerage - as well as fighting and causing fairly severe injuries.

females that breed too much are at high risk of infection, lost condition, heart damage, generally die young - there is a reason a resonsible breeder only allows 1-2 litters a year and only a few litters in a lifetime before spaying.

If you somehow *prevent* an entire female from becoming pregnant they are then at risk of Pyometra - a ghastly infection where the womb fills with puss and is often fatal - if caught in time the only cure is spaying, there is also an increased risk of cancer in the mammory glands.

As part of my animal management course I made a horrific discovery - based on average litter sizes - one unspayed queen, assuming her sons and daughters - and all *their* offspring also do *not* get neutered... just *one* queen - can start a chain responsible for over *6 thousand cats* in 8 years


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

It's just a pecking order and my 3 year old does this to our 1 year old now and again.
Your cats are old enough now to to neutered. You will be doing them a great favour getting them done. In fact it is one of the kindest thing to do being a pet owner.

They will start to spray in your home and it will smell. Be more aggressive, also they have more health problems and more unwanted kittens.


----------



## merrin091 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok I'll spay/neuter them but can I keep one female unspayed? I like her fur pattern and she's really beautiful. Also can they still be outside? They absolutely love it there, they sometimes pretend they're some sort of king of the lion pride from watching all those animal planet shows.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

merrin091 said:


> Ok I'll spay/neuter them but can I keep one female unspayed? I like her fur pattern and she's really beautiful. Also can they still be outside? They absolutely love it there, they sometimes pretend they're some sort of king of the lion pride from watching all those animal planet shows.


Seriously?

They should all be fixed.

You like her coat pattern?? 1. She might not pass that on to her kittens. 2. There will be 100+ kittens with this 'special' coat pattern in shelters. 3. Its cruel to keep randomly breeding her. 4. Do you know her health and her genetics, other than 'beautiful' coat pattern?

Spay her. She can get a diseased uterus if you keep her unspayed. Why you have so many generations of cats you have bred I will never know, but please do not add to this and let your 'beautiful' cat have a nice life, without calling and being stressed out cos you like her coat pattern. Don't make her suffer because of you. The speed with which she had two litters is awful How do you know shes not breeding with her sons, as she probably is!

Once they are all spayed and neutered they can of course go outside once old enough. They should NEVER be outside intact. EVER.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

If you keep one unspayed and she gets out the chances are she will get pregnant and you'll be in the same situation as you are now. Plus there are numerous diseases she could pick up from mating. If she doesn't get pregnant she runs the risk of dying because of pyometra or cancer. Do you really want to run this risk with her. Please get them all seen to!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

merrin091 said:


> *Ok I'll spay/neuter them but can I keep one female* unspayed? I like her fur pattern and she's really beautiful. Also can they still be outside? They absolutely love it there, they sometimes pretend they're some sort of king of the lion pride from watching all those animal planet shows.


It shouldnt make any difference to her coat pattern unless of course you want to still breed  but even if it did is it worth risking her health for a coat patternI dont think so! It is up to you where your cats live but I dont see the point in having them if they live outside.Im sure they would like to have the choice to come and go from the safety of your home rather than just shelter in your garage.Glad at least you are having them neutered but please have them all done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

merrin091 said:


> Ok I'll spay/neuter them but can I keep one female unspayed? I like her fur pattern and she's really beautiful. Also can they still be outside? They absolutely love it there, they sometimes pretend they're some sort of king of the lion pride from watching all those animal planet shows.


I smell a TROLL.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

troll or not - for anyone else that thinks 'but she/he's so pretty and I want to carry that on!

here is my Mabel,








she is *stunningly* pretty - and a fairly 'rare' colour - especially for a moggy - she is a 'chocolate tortoiseshell of the calico variety' with blue eyes, I have never seen this combination outside of pedigrees but she is ex feral so definately not lol

her three kittens I have seen (2 stillborn and my Indy) were - black and white (Indy), ginger (dead boy) and tabby (dead girl I think)

Now - this is when I got her 









- look at how thin she was/how pinched her face was and how battered she generally looked... she was 3 years *younger* in this photo than the previous one and looks 5 years older.

she's now spayed - she was done as soon as I caught her - Indy was about 5 weeks old and she was already 2-3 weeks pregnant! vet estemated 6 kittens (well 'blobs' at that point) and we terminated them - she had been over bred already from her condition (even ignoring injuries) and was severely underweight and had poor bone density from lack of minerals - all her nutrition went to feeding kittens

she is now approximately 8 years old - I will be lucky if she reaches 10-12


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Also they do this when you have un neutered girls in the house.

So she will be mating with her half brother same mum?


----------

